# A hand screened water color fabric....what did I make?



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This was small and I have a small table. Its a simple table cloth with doubled edges. I have enough left for strips to add to a paneled skirt! I can alternate a crisp white between.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

I am in awe! That is my style!

I was thinking a contrasting rope border or edging would make the tablecloth pop!

What a way to help chase away the winter blues!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Romy, can you use the white and extra fabric to make a trim on the table cloth? The white WOULD make it pop and it would add to the size of the tablecloth!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> I am in awe! That is my style!
> 
> I was thinking a contrasting rope border or edging would make the tablecloth pop!
> 
> What a way to help chase away the winter blues!


Thank you so much Maude! Hubby prefers it simple but I love the colors and it really adds to the room!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> Romy, can you use the white and extra fabric to make a trim on the table cloth? The white WOULD make it pop and it would add to the size of the tablecloth!


Hey Kim! The size is right for my hubby who prefers them short. He doesn't like longer ones and this way I have it for a smaller table in my island home! Thank you for the suggestion and I do like longer ones too.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Heck, I was thinking it needs to be in a frame on the wall.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

robin416 said:


> Heck, I was thinking it needs to be in a frame on the wall.


I agree it is a beautiful fabric but hubby already let me buy that amazing oil painting behind it on the wall. Its gorgeous and I only paid $7 for it at a Goodwill. The nice part of not cutting up the fabric is that if I ever wanted to...yes I could frame that and put it on the wall at some other time! It is a great sized piece that could be framed. Not much left of the whole piece I got after making it. I used most of it for this.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

That looks great. Makes me long for Spring.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Tammy1 said:


> That looks great. Makes me long for Spring.


You and me both! 

I cherish the first spring day when the sun is out full-swing, the air is warm, and I can wipe down my clothesline and hang out a load of washing to dry!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the handbag I made! Simple but its how I wanted it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The fabric reminds me of sheets with the same or very similar pattern very popular years ago. Very cheerful on a dreary winter day.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolf mom said:


> The fabric reminds me of sheets with the same or very similar pattern very popular years ago. Very cheerful on a dreary winter day.


You're right. I knew it reminded me of something and that's it.


----------

